# Easter Babies



## TherapyBunnies (Apr 11, 2012)

Delta Dawn delivered 6 Easter baby bunnies. Here are some pics & a link to more pics. 






I am trying to decide if I have a lynx colored kit. What do you think?











https://plus.google.com/photos/114547300967406786865/albums/5729984434562651457


----------



## crazyturkeydesigns (Apr 11, 2012)

I've got no idea if it's a lynx, but it is ridiculously adorable. In that last picture it looks like it's waving at you!!!! 

Congrats on the beautiful babies!!


----------



## flemish lops (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm not much of a color person here  . But congrats


----------



## yankee'n'moxie (Apr 12, 2012)

No idea on the coloring but it is ADORABLE!!     I can't wait to breed mine for the first time!!


----------



## TherapyBunnies (Apr 17, 2012)

The kits are a week old now & I have figured out 4 of the 6 kits colors.  1 Chestnut (solid), 2 Broken Chestnuts, 1 Blue Tort (the one I thought might be a lynx).   I am thinking a broken sable point or other broken color on the one that looks white and Siamese Sable or Seal on the black looking one. Buck is an Opal with possible  A(a or at)B(b)C(chl)ddE(e) genotype & Doe is a Broken Sable Point with a possible aaB chl(chl) D(d)ee genotype according to the possible recessives from their pedigrees. 






Broken Chestnut










Blue Tort





Siamese Sable or Seal  ????




The silver or white on the tail is stumping me. Neither parent's pedigree show a BEW or I would think Vienna Marked. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Broken Sable Point ????


----------



## crazyturkeydesigns (Apr 17, 2012)

Hm, I'm thinking the little dark one is a seal maybe? Siamese sables are *usually* much lighter than that when they are born. Definitely think the light one is a sable point. 
Here's a link with some info and kit pictures about shaded colors: Wildrivers Shaded guide


----------



## yankee'n'moxie (Apr 17, 2012)

Aww! They grow so fast! Cute!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 20, 2012)

cute babies!  the doe had no problem with you handling the babies?


----------



## TherapyBunnies (May 11, 2012)

Sorry it took so long to respond. I have been busy getting a new offender treatment program up & running. 

Yes, I handle the kits from the day they are born. Most of the time the does tolerate this pretty well especially when they get extra petting to. I haven't had a doe reject or kill a litter yet. I have read that was a myth. 

I am getting a lot better at identifying kit colors, but seem to have at least one a litter that I'm not sure about. 

For the good stuff, updated pics. The 3 dark colored kits are bucks & the 3 brokens are does. 





L to R, Chestnut, Broken Chestnut, Black or Seal, Tort, (thinking) Broken Blue Point & Broken Chestnut. 





Broken Blue Point or VERY slow developing Sable Point.





Possible Keepers, Tort Buck & Broken Chestnut Doe "Snickers Blast"





Snickers Blast trying a frozen treat. (Don't worry she was only allowed a few licks.)


----------

